# 100 greatest British Boxers



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

It's a lot tougher task than compiling a list of world greats but its something I have fancied doing for a while so lets compile a list and then see if we can loosely agree on where they should be ranked.

List so far:

Lennox Lewis
Naseem Hamed
Ted 'Kid' Lewis
Jack 'Kid' Berg
Randy Turpin
Joe Calzaghe
Ricky Hatton
Freddie Welsh
Jimmy Wilde
Peter Kane
John Conteh
John H Stracey
Rinty Monaghan
Owen Moran
Jock McAvoy
Freddie Mills
Benny Lynch
Lloyd Honeyghan
Maurice Hope
Alan Rudkin
Barry McGuigan (Irish)
Jim Watt
Bob Fitzsimmons
Nel Tarleton
Len Harvey
Ken Buchanan
Howard Winstone
Tommy Farr
Bruce Woodcock
Dave Charnley
Chris Finnegan
Nigel Benn
Frank Bruno
Chris Eubank
Steve Collins (Irish)
Terry Downes
Walter McGowan
Seaman Tommy Watson
Dick Turpin
George Rose
Jackie Brown
Jim Driscoll
Eric Boon
Henry Cooper
Teddy Baldock
Tom Smith
Johnny King
Jack London
Herol Graham
Alan Minter
Denis Andries
Duke McKenzie
Johnny Caldwell
Jackie Brown
Pat Daly
Brian Curvis
Bruce Woodcock
Don Cockell
Ernie Roderick
Clinton Woods
Junior Witter
Johnny Nelson
Paul Hodkinson
Michael Watson
Terry Marsh
Joe Bowker
Spike Robson
Will Curly


who else?


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Sounds like a very difficult thing to do though. I'd genuinely have no idea.

This is BoxRec's version - http://boxrec.com/ratings.php?country=UK&sex=m&division=P4P&status=E&SUBMIT=Go

I think what's probably best is to use the list from there and change the order which way you'd see fit. Good luck :good


----------



## GazOC (Jun 2, 2012)

Lynch
Honeyghan
Hope
Rudkin
McGuigan
Watt
Fitz


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

Roe said:


> Sounds like a very difficult thing to do though. I'd genuinely have no idea.
> 
> This is BoxRec's version - http://boxrec.com/ratings.php?country=UK&sex=m&division=P4P&status=E&SUBMIT=Go
> 
> I think what's probably best is to use the list from there and change the order which way you'd see fit. Good luck :good


Its an interesting list, they have probably covered a lot of the guys who should be in there but their points policy screws everything up in many ways. good idea though although there will certainly be guys who aren't there who need including. Its gonna be a hard task, no doubt.

There first 20-40 should be pretty simple, but I thi nk it gets pretty hard to place them after that.


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

GazOC said:


> Lynch
> Honeyghan
> Hope
> Rudkin
> ...


Yeah they are all certs as well. Nice one


----------



## wrimc (Jun 4, 2012)

Are you genuinely trying to rank or just a list of the 100 greatest in no particular order?

I would like to think an attempted ranking challenge would be a worthy challenge for this forum


----------



## wrimc (Jun 4, 2012)

Here is a list I made a while ago trying to get all British world title challengers I gave up since the proliferation became too great.....it may help

890 
1891 Fitzsimmons
1892
1893
1894 Fitzsimmons
1895
1896 Fitzsimmons x2
1897 Fitzsimmons
1898
1899 Fitzsimmons
1900
1901
1902 Fitzsimmons
1903 Fitzsimmons
1904
1905 Fitzsimmons
1906
1907
1908
1909
1910 Joseph
1911
1912
1913 Sid Smith Ladbury
1914 Welsh Wells McCormick x2 Blake Ladbury P Jones
1915 Lewis x5 Welsh x5 Wells Lee
1916 Lewis x8Welsh x3 Wilde x4 Hughes Lee
1917 Lewis x2Welsh x2 Wilde Clark
1918 Lewis x5 Wilde
1919 Lewis x4 Heasman
1920 Wilde x4
1921 Lewis
1922 Lewis
1923 Wilde
1924
1925
1926
1927 Baldock Milligan
1928
1929
1930 Berg x4
1931 Berg x5
1932 Berg Harvey
1933 King Watson
1934 Tarleton
1935 Lynch
1936 McAvoy Harvey Lynch
1937 Farr Lynch x2
1938
1939 Roderick
1940
1941
1942
1943 Kane Paterson
1944
1945
1946 Paterson Curran James
1947 Monaghan
1948 Paterson Monaghan
1949 Monaghan x2 Allen
1950 Mills Woodcock (?) Allen
1951 Turpin x2 Allen
1952 Keenan
1953 Turpin Allen
1954
1955 Cockell
1956
1957
1957
1958
1959 Charnley
1960 Gilroy
1961 Downes x2 Charnley
1962 Caldwell
1963
1964 Downes Curvis
1965 Rudkin Winstone
1966 McGowan x2 Cooper London
1967 McGowan Winstone x2
1968 Winstone x2
1969 Rudkin x2
1970 Buchanan
1971 Buchanan x2
1972 Buchanan Finnegan Charles
1973
1974 Conteh
1975 Buchanan Conteh Bugner Stracey
1976 Conteh Dunn Stracey x2
1977 Conteh Hope Green
1978 Conteh
1979 Conteh Watt x2 Hope x2
1980 Minter x3 Owen Hope x2 Conteh Green Nash Watt x3
1981 Hope Watt Cowdell
1982
1983 C Jones x2 Sibson Boza-Edwards Magri x2
1984 Sutherland
1985 C Jones Gumbs McGuigan x2 Cowdell Magri
1986 Bruno Honeyghan Sibson Andries x2 McGuigan x2 Boza-Edwards Daho
1987 Honeyghan x4 Andries Marsh x2 Boza-Edwards McAuley 
1988 McDonnell Honeyghan x2 Sibson McKenzie McAuley 
1989 McDonell Bruno Honeyghan Andries x2 Mckenzie x2 McCrory x2 Graham Collins McAuley x2
1990 Honeyghan McAuley x2 Andries x2 McCrory Benn x3 Eubank Reeson Graham
1991 Mckenzie Hodkinson Eubank x4 Watson x2 Stretch Collins Andries x2 Hardy Driscoll Jacobs McAuley x2
1992 McMillan x2 Mckenzie x3 Hodkinson x2 Piper Benn x2 Eubank x5 Barret Angol Porter McAuley Clinton x2
1993 Robinson x3 McMillan Pyattx2 Davison Murphy Mckenzie McCrory Hodkinson x2 Holligan Bruno Lewis x2 Benn x3 Bentt Eubank x3 Ashley Ayers Weir x2 Loughran Clinton
1994 Collins Pyatt x2 Robinson x3 Hodkinson Lewis x2 Havard Piper Benn x2 Hide Bentt Eubank x6 Weir x2 Storey Loughran x2 Ampofo
1995 Regan Robinson x3 Hamed j=Jacobs Bruno Benn x3 Hide Eubank x2 Collins Ashley McCullough x2 Carr Weir x2 P Jones Loughran x3
1996 Bingham Benn x3 Regan Doherty Lewis Hamed x3 Bruno McCullough Brown Weir Loughran
1997 Wharton Reid x4 Eubank Calzaghe Hide Akinwade Lewis x3 Welch Rhodes Dodson Foster Jones Cantwell x2 Hardy Hamed x5 McCullough Lueshing Lowey Carruth
1998 Wenton Hamed x2 Lewis x2 Hide x2 McCullough Woodhall x2 Catley Calzaghe x2 Thompson x2 Eubank x2 Dunstan Graham Piper Prince
1999 Lewis x2 Hamed x2 Nelson x5 Clarke Hide Thompson Scott x2 Lloyd Ingle x2 McCullough Schwer Woodhall x2 Calzaghe x2 Reid Matthews
2000: Catley Calzaghe x3 Hamed x2 Lewis x3 Ingle x2 Mcracken x1 Woodhall x1 Nelson x2 Neil Sinclair x1 Pickering Cantwell Starie Jones Brodie 
2001: Calzaghe x2 Lewis x2 Eastman Alexander Starie Nelson x2 Stone
2002: Calzaghe x3 Woods Lewis Harrison Nelson x2 Takaloo 
2003: Calzaghe Woods Lewis Reid Harrison x3 Neslon Starie Mcullough Brodie Kelly
2004: Calzaghe x2 Woods Williams Harrison x3 Nelson Brodie 
2005: Calzaghe x2 Woods x2 Hatton x2 Reid Eastman Harrison x2 Brodie Nelson Mcullough x2
2006: Calzaghe x2 Woods x2 Hatton Macarinelli Hobson Hunter Witter 
2007: Calzaghe Woods Hatton x2 Rees Macarinelli x3 Haye Elcock Witter x2
2008: Woods Skelton Froch Lockett Rees Macarinelli Cook Arthur Haye Witter
2009: Woods Jennings Afolabi Cook Froch x2 Khan x2 Haye Witter
2010: Haye Froch Khan


----------



## dkos (Jun 2, 2012)

Maybe start with a top 15-20 in each division and go on from there?


----------



## GazOC (Jun 2, 2012)

100s a lot to rank. Rob P had a good idea a while back where (I think) he had a lot of fighters to rank so the first thing he did was split them into (say) 3 or 4 sections (eg. ATGs, world champs, top condenders, Euro Champs) rank the sections seperately, put the lists together and make any needed adjustments on the cusps of the sections to get a final list.


----------



## Michael (Jun 8, 2012)

GazOC said:


> Lynch
> Honeyghan
> Hope
> Rudkin
> ...


Not British, but good list.

Interesting topic, I bet once you get down to the lowest 50 ranked fighters, it becomes fairly hard to compile.


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

wrimc said:


> Are you genuinely trying to rank or just a list of the 100 greatest in no particular order?
> 
> I would like to think an attempted ranking challenge would be a worthy challenge for this forum


Yeah, rank them. I think get the 100 names sorted first and then place them in order. Just to narrow it down and stop confusion.


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

GazOC said:


> 100s a lot to rank. Rob P had a good idea a while back where (I think) he had a lot of fighters to rank so the first thing he did was split them into (say) 3 or 4 sections (eg. ATGs, world champs, top condenders, Euro Champs) rank the sections seperately, put the lists together and make any needed adjustments on the cusps of the sections to get a final list.


Yeah, that was sort of the method I planned to use. Get the 100 names with maybe a few extra to consider then break them down to groupings, say 1-20, 20-40, 40-60 etc and break it down from there



dkos said:


> Maybe start with a top 15-20 in each division and go on from there?


Thats a good idea as well, i'll try and do that although even some divisions that will be a hard task in itself



wrimc said:


> Here is a list I made a while ago trying to get all British world title challengers I gave up since the proliferation became too great.....it may help
> 
> 890
> 1891 Fitzsimmons
> ...


Cheers, that will be loads of help


Sportofkings said:


> Not British, but good list.
> 
> Interesting topic, I bet once you get down to the lowest 50 ranked fighters, it becomes fairly hard to compile.


Yep, thats what I'm expecting as well, get a good start on the top 30-40 then start having difficulties breaking the ranks down from there


----------



## GazOC (Jun 2, 2012)

Sportofkings said:


> Not British, but good list.
> 
> Interesting topic, I bet once you get down to the lowest 50 ranked fighters, it becomes fairly hard to compile.


True. Last time I did a "list" thread for British boxers a good way remove the grey area fighters was to allow those born in Britian OR those that had fought for the national title.


----------



## wrimc (Jun 4, 2012)

List isnt complete i did keep updating it on ESB as people pointed out omissions but that thread seems to have been deleted for some reason...


----------



## GPater (Sep 18, 2012)

McGowan better be on it.


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

So from Wrimc list I would definitely add:

Nel Tarleton
Len Harvey
Ken Buchanan
Howard Winstone
Tommy Farr
Bruce Woodcock
Dave Charnley
Chris Finnegan
Nigel Benn
Frank Bruno
Chris Eubank
Steve Collins (Irish)
Terry Downes

I can't see how active trio Carl Froch, David Haye and Amir Khan don't make the list but I hate rating active boxers.

I have just added a couple of Irish that have mentioned for the sake of it. might be worth including to make the list a lot more credible and have it British/Irish or might dump them out at the end but they are worthy of consideration surely.


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

GPater said:


> McGowan better be on it.


Yeah I'm pretty sure he ranks high enough to make the list.


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

Then you have achievers like:

Seaman Tommy Watson
Dick Turpin
George Rose
Jackie Brown
Jim Driscoll
Eric Boon
Henry Cooper
Teddy Baldock
Tom Smith
Johnny King
Jack London

All should be in there too I would expect


----------



## wrimc (Jun 4, 2012)

Dont even know why i had Collins in that list.....strange

Might be worth doing 100 Best British then as many best Irish as we can and see where they might slot in comparatively?

I like @GazOC method of ATG world titlists top contenders and Euro/Brit champions

I might make a go of it.....whislt watching the City Real 2nd half


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

Are you going to update the OP with more peeps? 

If so Herol Graham


----------



## dkos (Jun 2, 2012)

chatty said:


> Thats a good idea as well, i'll try and do that although even some divisions that will be a hard task in itself


I started a heavyweight top 25-30 about the time Haye-Chisora was announced. I still haven't finished it :yep


----------



## wrimc (Jun 4, 2012)

ATG's
Fitzsimmons
Lewis
Wilde
"kid" Lewis
"kid" Berg
Conteh
Buchanan
Lynch
Welsh
Calzaghe
Driscoll
Winstone

World Titlists
Benn
Eubank
Downes
Minter
Hatton
Andries
McKenzie
Tarleton
McGowan
Caldwell
Honeyghan
Kane
Stracey
Monaghan
Hope
Hamed
Haye
Watt
Brown
Mills

Contenders
Curvis
Rudkin
Cooper
Woodcock
Cockell
Farr
Finnegan
Roderick
Tarleton
Woods
Witter
Charnley
Jones
Nelson
Hodkinson
Watson
Marsh
Graham

Is a poor half arsed effort football got too engrossing ill add to it later...


----------



## Vano-irons (Jun 6, 2012)

Seaman Tom Watson :happy

Nipper Daly?


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

wrimc said:


> ATG's
> Fitzsimmons
> Lewis
> Wilde
> ...


Colin?


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

Well we have 70 names already there and that's without fully breaking down Wrimc list of world challengers and theres a few guys missing of that list that would likely make it. Two Irish included but also active boxers not included and three at least definitely make it.


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

So whats the thoughts on the more current boxers making this list:

Carl Froch
Amir Khan
David Haye
Ricky Burns
Nathan Cleverly
Nicky Cook
Alex Arthur
Paul Weir
Enzo Macaranelli
Robin Reid
Richie Woodhall
Wayne McCullogh


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

bump


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

So if i start breaking it down into ten groups of ten. What would you say the groups should look like.

Group 1

Fitz, L Lewis, T Lewis, Berg, Naseem, Buchanan, Wilde, Welsh, Turpin, McAvoy


----------



## davez (Jul 16, 2012)

what exactly determines an inclusion on this list?


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

davez said:


> what exactly determines an inclusion on this list?


Boxers from Britian or who have represented Britian for a significant period - either title fights (domestic + or at a high level of boxing).


----------



## davez (Jul 16, 2012)

so would I be right in saying boxer must hold/held a WORLD Title? 

would it not be easier to go through all the BRITISH WORLD CHAMPIONS then compile a list from there... There might be a few names not on this list... people like Steve Collins or Alex Arthur (for instance) and the newest world champion Jamie McDonnell... there might even be others just saying like. it's all subjective.


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

davez said:


> so would I be right in saying boxer must hold/held a WORLD Title?
> 
> would it not be easier to go through all the BRITISH WORLD CHAMPIONS then compile a list from there... There might be a few names not on this list... people like Steve Collins or Alex Arthur (for instance) and the newest world champion Jamie McDonnell... there might even be others just saying like. it's all subjective.


Nah world title isnt important. Obv your likely to get in if youve held one but some of the old timers never got near a chance and would be held in higher regard than some of todays pretenders.


----------



## FelixTrinidad (Jun 3, 2013)

This is a great thread. I have Lennox at #1... because a serious case can be made he's a top 5 Heavyweight OVERALL... 

But I am open to opinions


----------



## JamieC (Jun 2, 2012)

I would like to see active boxers ranked, I know you dont like it though and it does mean it would need adjusting should they pick up significant victories etc so i can see why you wouldnt want to. Plus it raises the whole Froch>Calzaghe kerfuffle :lol:


----------



## Yiddle (Jul 10, 2012)

chatty said:


> It's a lot tougher task than compiling a list of world greats but its something I have fancied doing for a while so lets compile a list and then see if we can loosely agree on where they should be ranked.
> 
> List so far:
> 
> ...


stick them in tier's

AND STEVE COLLINS AND ANY BOXER FROM EIRE SHOULD NOT MAKE A BRITISH LIST


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

yeah I'm opposed to Irish fighters being in as well, they got there own shit going on and I dont think they would like to be classed as British anyway.


----------



## Yiddle (Jul 10, 2012)

where the hell is joe bowker former world bantamweight champion

@chatty


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

Yiddle said:


> where the hell is joe bowker former world bantamweight champion
> 
> @chatty


I thought he was on, I remember discussing him, probably with you - maybes was another thread.

he goes in though


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

So active boxers - who would make it:

Carl Froch
Amir Khan
David Haye
Ricky Burns


I dont see any other making the list yet tbh


----------



## Yiddle (Jul 10, 2012)

chatty said:


> I thought he was on, I remember discussing him, probably with you - maybes was another thread.
> 
> he goes in though


:cheers

mcguigan was british champion so I think he qualifies


----------



## Yiddle (Jul 10, 2012)

ok I am going to toss a few names in if they are already on the list sorry

kevin Finnegan
Clinton McKenzie
tony Sibson
Kirkland laing
mark kaylor
pat cowdell


----------



## Flea Man (Jun 2, 2012)

Have you got...

Jackie Paterson
Jimmy Warnock
Nel Tarleton
Bunty Doran
Terry Allen 

?


----------



## Flea Man (Jun 2, 2012)

chatty said:


> So active boxers - who would make it:
> 
> Carl Froch
> Amir Khan
> ...


Not Khan or Burns yet, let's see how their career pans out. Not high ranking either way, take the baubles away and you've got a few good fighters beaten for each, Amir at a higher level of course, but with shocking attributes and some bad losses (bit like Dai Dower)

I'd take Magri over both. Lineal champ', with a win over a truly great fighter in Laciar, somewhat disputed win admittedly, and other World class operators, some faded (Lopez) some still f'n good (Mercedes) and some tough opponents and similar early career setbacks to these two.


----------



## Yiddle (Jul 10, 2012)

Flea Man said:


> Have you got...
> 
> Jackie Paterson
> Jimmy Warnock
> ...


Taker ton I think is on the original list

Good shouts flea especially warnock


----------



## Flea Man (Jun 2, 2012)

Take Doran out as he's Irish.

Anyone disagree that Magri>Khan?


----------



## dkos (Jun 2, 2012)

I think it would be best to rank the boxers in each division first, say a top 15-20; just to break it down and make things that bit clearer when you start putting together a top 100.


----------



## Yiddle (Jul 10, 2012)

yep try breaking it into tiers


----------



## thistle1 (Jun 7, 2013)

two of Britain's greatest!


----------



## Yiddle (Jul 10, 2012)

thistle1 said:


> two of Britain's greatest!


Thistle are you the man to ask about Scottish fighters of the past


----------



## thistle1 (Jun 7, 2013)

yes & no, I am a fan/researcher, but a historian 'proper' no.


----------



## Yiddle (Jul 10, 2012)

thistle1 said:


> yes & no, I am a fan/researcher, but a historian 'proper' no.


what can you tell me about chic Calderwood


----------



## thistle1 (Jun 7, 2013)

he was a legitimate Top 10 world l-hw, he won the respect of many and was a sound candidate for world honours & no china chinned British Bigman like some Brit HW's before him. An ageing Ageless Archie Moore thought better of a 'proposed' fight with Calderwood and told him personally "your too young & I'm too old" Archie knew that that point at the end of his career Big Chic Calderwood would have been too strong resilient and hard to handle. A very fair assessment and complement from the great Archie Moore. Calderwood was tall at 6'3" rangy and hard hitting... could he have won the world title? sure if not for his death he would have had at least one more shot, and with more opportunities why not! he was killed as you know and was yet another example a Top fighter taken while in his stride! P.S, why won't this site let me space & paragraph my posts?


----------



## Yiddle (Jul 10, 2012)

thistle1 said:


> he was a legitimate Top 10 world l-hw, he won the respect of many and was a sound candidate for world honours & no china chinned British Bigman like some Brit HW's before him. An ageing Ageless Archie Moore thought better of a 'proposed' fight with Calderwood and told him personally "your too young & I'm too old" Archie knew that that point at the end of his career Big Chic Calderwood would have been too strong resilient and hard to handle. A very fair assessment and complement from the great Archie Moore. Calderwood was tall at 6'3" rangy and hard hitting... could he have won the world title? sure if not for his death he would have had at least one more shot, and with more opportunities why not! he was killed as you know and was yet another example a Top fighter taken while in his stride! P.S, why won't this site let me space & paragraph my posts?


thanks :cheers

I don't know


----------



## Surf-Bat (Jun 6, 2013)

Yiddle said:


> :cheers
> 
> mcguigan was british champion so I think he qualifies


Tommy Gibbons beat Kid Norfolk while the Kid was the "Colored Light-Heavyweight Champion of the World". Does that qualify Gibbons as a "*****"? ;-)


----------



## Yiddle (Jul 10, 2012)

Surf-Bat said:


> Tommy Gibbons beat Kid Norfolk while the Kid was the "Colored Light-Heavyweight Champion of the World". Does that qualify Gibbons as a "*****"? ;-)


are you drinking


----------



## AlFrancis (Jun 6, 2012)

I think if you've won or at least boxed for the British title you qualify in this case.


----------



## Surf-Bat (Jun 6, 2013)

Yiddle said:


> are you drinking


No, just making a point through a humorous parallel.


----------

